# Garlits AA/FD Dragster



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

What can I say? Old Coyote's builds inspired me to try my hand at a dragster. Here's the Revell Garlits AA/FD dragster. I removed most all of the chrome and re-did the parts in varying shades of Alclad. I used ribbon and sheet styrene to make the seatbelts. The box was missing one half of the transmission, so I made the other side of it out of resin. I also wired up the engine. Other than that, this was box-stock. 





































Here's the cockpit...










...and the engine



















One last pic


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

Great build Scott ........... I love it (even though I'm not a Garlits fan) ........... if that's your first dragster I'm very impressed ........... shows your modeling talents are off the scale ............... very nicely done sir :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Dom-19*

Scott that blower belt look,s like the real thing --dom


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Scott, NICE WORK man. thats given "Big Daddy" credit in a model build! I bet Don himself would approve! 

You guys and the dragsters are getting to me! I want one like this and one for the "Mopar" rail dragster.......BOTH are on my to get list.....


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys. Yep, it's the only dragster in my collection right now, but I'm gonna have to do a few more. The one thing that I hated about this was the two-piece rear slicks. It was a pain getting the seams to not show. Thanks again.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice! Is this kit based on the old MPC molds or on a completely different tooling?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Sorry, Steve, but I've no idea


----------

